# Cabinet Pictures



## phaucker (Jul 23, 2007)

I just thought I would post some pictures of the cabinets in my tt. I had explained this issue in a different posting, but I did not have the pictures at the time. These are not all the pictures, but most of the cabinets have something wrong with them...either the bubbling or coming off...


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

My cabinets look just like that too.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Wow! Ours had some creases around the fridge, but nothing like that









I would take it into the dealer for warranty repairs when camping season slows down for you...
It may take awhile for Keystone to send the right parts


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I would be hoppin' mad! And I'd be camping on my dealer's desk until they got all these cabinets replaced and/or repaired.

I have a few wrinkles around the fridge, but nothing like your photos show. That is not the norm, nor is it acceptable workmanship.

If your dealer doesn't want to listen, I'd be calling Keystone - soon.

Mike


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Yep, it'd be back to the dealership, for sure!! No way would I accept that kind of workmanship!! Start making those phone calls, now, and documenting everything.
Darlene


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Ditto on having some crinkling around the fridge. It doesn't bother me but I'd flip out if it was as bad as yours. Definately get the dealer and Keystone involved. That is totally unacceptable.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Good grief man. I just realized that you are also the same guy with the electrical problem posted in another thread. You've certainly had more than your share of grief with the new Outback


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Holy crap! That would not sit well with us! That combined with the electrical issue would definately drive me crazy. Actually, the electrical one can be easily repaired. Those cabinets are a disaster.
Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Like some others, I have a small problem by the fridge but nothing to worry about. Good luck and hope you can get the dealer / Keystone to take care of your problem.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Looks like the glue for the thermafoil has either failed or is non-existant.
Can you feel glue on the back of either?
I would bet Keystone outsouces the frame stock from either China or Canada and they got a bad batch.(not picking on either)
This can happen pretty easily since you can't see what kind of bond happened. A lot of different things could have happened.

Are these the extentent of the failure or is there more?
This first pic can be reglued pretty easy.The other ones may take a little glue and some matching filler where the foil has shrunk. (plastic filler)
I think I would rather live with a fix than trying to replace the cabinets. I think they install the cabinets and plumbing before the exterior walls go on.
What a dealership could do trying to replace them may be worse than the original problem. they would probably have your trailer for quite some time too.

Good luck with dealer and keep us posted on the outcome.
If you are out of warranty and have to do it yourself you can e-mail me for some ideas. My company makes cabinets with these materials too.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow! I think we all have a crinkle somewhere, but that is bad. Of course it looks like real wood under it which is a little suprising.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

3ME said:


> What a dealership could do trying to replace them may be worse than the original problem.


Very true. something to think about and ask what their proposed solution is.
DT


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

We had one molding coming apart. It took some time pushing the dealer and keystone to resolve the probelm. But when it was done they did a great job on the fix. Have your dealer send these picture to Keystone.

Good Luck!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

The wrinkles around your stereo are more in line with what most folks have to deal with I think. You have issues way beyond that, and I'd be hoppin' mad too !!


----------



## phaucker (Jul 23, 2007)

The pictures have already been sent to Keystone's Team Challenger group. As a matter of fact, I am currently dealing with the Customer Service Manager and if I do not get the answers I am looking for from her, I will move right up the ladder. I will go as high as I need to, even if it means going to Jim French himself. I will not stop until they take the unit back and refund my money.


----------



## phaucker (Jul 23, 2007)

jetjane said:


> My cabinets look just like that too.


 Do you find that acceptable?


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Hillacious said:


> My cabinets look just like that too.


 Do you find that acceptable?
[/quote]

Absolutely not. My DH and I were discussing the cabinets the other day and he says he wants them all replaced, even the parts that aren't coming apart yet. I agree with him. We believe it is just a matter of time before they all look like that. We haven't talked to our dealer about them yet, since we wouldn't get the work done until after camping season is over, but don't expect to have any trouble from them. We should get on that soon though so they can order parts or fight with Keystone, etc...







This is the 2nd 5er we've bought from them because we really like them and if they want our business in the future, they will continue to please us.


----------



## phaucker (Jul 23, 2007)

jetjane said:


> My cabinets look just like that too.


 Do you find that acceptable?
[/quote]

Absolutely not. My DH and I were discussing the cabinets the other day and he says he wants them all replaced, even the parts that aren't coming apart yet. I agree with him. We believe it is just a matter of time before they all look like that. We haven't talked to our dealer about them yet, since we wouldn't get the work done until after camping season is over, but don't expect to have any trouble from them. We should get on that soon though so they can order parts or fight with Keystone, etc...







This is the 2nd 5er we've bought from them because we really like them and if they want our business in the future, they will continue to please us.
[/quote]

According to my dealer, she has been selling these units for many years and it was not until this year that she has ever had a complaint. Now, she has 3...she said that she believes that they have traced it down to manufacturing dates or builds. I will be very interested with what Keystone has to say about it. I have given them until Friday to respond to my complaints. According to the Federal Lemon Law rules, my tt qualifies under the law because there are more than 8 different defects...here are the rules:

1. Only 3 chances to fix the same defect.
2. No more than a total of 30 days out of service. (including weekends and holidays)
3. No more than 8 different defects.
4. Only one chance to fix a dangerous defect.
5. They have to live up to the warranty for the entire lenght of the warranty.


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

How old is the TT? If you have only had it out a couple times, and have had electrical probs and now this.... I think I would be screaming for a brand spanking new one.







Tell them you didn't buy a "broken" TT, and don't want one now - and you want a new one to replace this one that Gilligan made! I know that doesn't sound "nice" but I probably would not be so nice after all of this. Just not right. And then if they didn't help me, I would write up my story and stand at the door front and pass out my "story" to those new prospective buyers!

HEIDI

Sorry, I get a little hot under the collar when good hard earned money is spent and it turns out you didn't get what you paid for.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Hillacious said:


> According to my dealer, she has been selling these units for many years and it was not until this year that she has ever had a complaint. Now, she has 3...she said that she believes that they have traced it down to manufacturing dates or builds. I will be very interested with what Keystone has to say about it. I have given them until Friday to respond to my complaints. According to the Federal Lemon Law rules, my tt qualifies under the law because there are more than 8 different defects...here are the rules:
> 
> 1. Only 3 chances to fix the same defect.
> 2. No more than a total of 30 days out of service. (including weekends and holidays)
> ...


I'm interested in what Keystone has to say about it too so please keep me updated. My build date is March 5, 2007...what is your's? When you say 3 complaints, you are referring to the cupboards right? I had said before that I didn't think you had a lemon, but after hearing more and more about the problems you have had, I definitely take that back. You deserve a replacement for sure. Good luck.


----------



## phaucker (Jul 23, 2007)

Gunsmokesetters said:


> How old is the TT? If you have only had it out a couple times, and have had electrical probs and now this.... I think I would be screaming for a brand spanking new one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I purchased the tt in February and have had it out @ 10 times. And I am mad...I have spoken and written to Keystone. I now have the presidents name and email. If I don't hear what I want to hear come Friday, I will be sending him a letter as well. I will not stop until they take the unit back and give me money back


----------



## phaucker (Jul 23, 2007)

jetjane said:


> According to my dealer, she has been selling these units for many years and it was not until this year that she has ever had a complaint. Now, she has 3...she said that she believes that they have traced it down to manufacturing dates or builds. I will be very interested with what Keystone has to say about it. I have given them until Friday to respond to my complaints. According to the Federal Lemon Law rules, my tt qualifies under the law because there are more than 8 different defects...here are the rules:
> 
> 1. Only 3 chances to fix the same defect.
> 2. No more than a total of 30 days out of service. (including weekends and holidays)
> ...


I'm interested in what Keystone has to say about it too so please keep me updated. My build date is March 5, 2007...what is your's? When you say 3 complaints, you are referring to the cupboards right? I had said before that I didn't think you had a lemon, but after hearing more and more about the problems you have had, I definitely take that back. You deserve a replacement for sure. Good luck.
[/quote]

I believe that my born on date was 11/2006...but I will check again. I will make sure that I keep everyone updated and thanks. I felt alone out here for a while.


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

Hillacious said:


> How old is the TT? If you have only had it out a couple times, and have had electrical probs and now this.... I think I would be screaming for a brand spanking new one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I purchased the tt in February and have had it out @ 10 times. And I am mad...I have spoken and written to Keystone. I now have the presidents name and email. If I don't hear what I want to hear come Friday, I will be sending him a letter as well. I will not stop until they take the unit back and give me money back








[/quote]

Well, perhaps your friends here on this forum, including me, would start a letter writing campaign to the President, letting him know that we ALL are watching to see what transpires. It will show us just how important "repeat" business is to them.

HEIDI


----------



## taz (Dec 30, 2006)

We bought a new fiver and took it out the middle of april this year for the first time it had some of the crinkling around the frig but not bad. As the season progressed it got worse. Now the foil is coming loose on a lot of the cabinet rails. We took it to the dealer to fix and i guess they done the best they could but it still doesn't look like a factory job. We had to leave it at the dealers lot a week after it was done and when we got it home and inspected it i think more of the foil bulged in different spots than they fixed. Its like new bulges or peeling foil appears every day. Seems a year after warranty runs out we won't have any foil left on the cabinet rails to worry about. So we contacted keystone and there reply was it's under warranty let the dealer fix it. Its seems the dealer fix may turn into worse of a problem then it was in the first place. Anyway were kinda at a standstill of what to do to. I hope someone can make some headway with Keystone


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Rockler.com has Matte White "Pressure Sensitive Veneer" in rolls. They also have all the specialty tools for installation. Home Depot has the White Thermo Foil lumber trim pieces in various sizes. I dont know if these would be an exact match to the Outback trim - but does look very close.


----------



## Rogdon (Nov 13, 2006)

I had an issue with the thermo-foil...Keystone sent a set of replacement face frames for the affected cabinets and the dealer installed them...so far, so good.


----------



## Heather821 (Mar 23, 2007)

Ours did the same thing on EVERY cabinet in the trailer inclding the bedrooms. Our dealer ordered the parts and told us we will have to leave the camper for up to a month. The owner of the dealership said Outback is aware of the problem. Good luck on your situation.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Heather & Steve said:


> The owner of the dealership said Outback is aware of the problem. Good luck on your situation.


UGH !!! I sure hope they fixed it for the 2008's


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Heather & Steve said:


> Ours did the same thing on EVERY cabinet in the trailer inclding the bedrooms. Our dealer ordered the parts and told us we will have to leave the camper for up to a month. The owner of the dealership said Outback is aware of the problem. Good luck on your situation.


Thanks for the info. Did you have it done yet? If so, how are the new ones holding up?


----------



## Heather821 (Mar 23, 2007)

jetjane said:


> Ours did the same thing on EVERY cabinet in the trailer inclding the bedrooms. Our dealer ordered the parts and told us we will have to leave the camper for up to a month. The owner of the dealership said Outback is aware of the problem. Good luck on your situation.


Thanks for the info. Did you have it done yet? If so, how are the new ones holding up?
[/quote]

No we haven't had them done yet. We decided to wait until winter when we wouldn't be using the camper that much. Probably in December or January.


----------



## Tom W. (Jun 6, 2007)

We have the same problem. We will be getting all of the cabinetry with this lousy foil replaced this fall. What was wrong with just using white paint? (sigh)


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

I thought you were going to have a longggggggggggggg talk







with your Dealership.

What happened? I'd be hopping mad!

HEIDI


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Tom W. said:


> We have the same problem. We will be getting all of the cabinetry with this lousy foil replaced this fall. What was wrong with just using white paint? (sigh)


White paint is not a bad idea but it is also not the best choice and not as durable as the Therm foil that is being used. Current issues aside, if these were all painted you would see a ton more complaints about them.


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

We had bubbles in the frame of the wardrobe in the bunkroom. When we had the TT in for some other work earlier this year we had the dealer address it. Frankly the fix looks worse than the original problem. It does seem as time goes by we are seeing more and more bubbles in almost all of the cabinetry. I guess we will need to schedule a fall trip to the dealer to get this resolved.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

What the world! that looks terrible! Take it back and get it fixed----it looks like wall paper


----------



## smashin (May 29, 2006)

jetjane said:


> According to my dealer, she has been selling these units for many years and it was not until this year that she has ever had a complaint. Now, she has 3...she said that she believes that they have traced it down to manufacturing dates or builds. I will be very interested with what Keystone has to say about it. I have given them until Friday to respond to my complaints. According to the Federal Lemon Law rules, my tt qualifies under the law because there are more than 8 different defects...here are the rules:
> 
> 1. Only 3 chances to fix the same defect.
> 2. No more than a total of 30 days out of service. (including weekends and holidays)
> ...


I'm interested in what Keystone has to say about it too so please keep me updated. My build date is March 5, 2007...what is your's? When you say 3 complaints, you are referring to the cupboards right? I had said before that I didn't think you had a lemon, but after hearing more and more about the problems you have had, I definitely take that back. You deserve a replacement for sure. Good luck.
[/quote]

I call BS on never having this problem before. Mine is a 2006 and looks just like that! We took it in and they claimed to have fixed it, but while there they gouged a big chunk out of a corner so took the white film and put it right overtop of the old, so now it is peeling and bubbled. All the bubbles they fixed are all bubbling again. I heated it up with a blow dryer and pushed it back on. But it only lasts a few weeks. I am beyond dissapointed, considering ripping it off and painting with melamine paint????? OR selling it quick while the blow dryer fix works!


----------



## ELSEWHERE (Sep 16, 2007)

My wife and I are seriously considering buying a Sydney 27RLS very soon. After seeing and hearing of some people's problems with the cabinet covering I'm beginning to wonder how wise a choice we're making. With all the trailers out there using this style cabinetry and with the time span involved I can only hope the problem has been solved by Keystone and the odds of us experiencing the same problem will be slim. If only there was some way of knowing if the problem is only with certain years. Any thoughts or additional info out there?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

The cabinets are very durable and mine look brand new after 4 years. It's unfortunate that some have had this problem. It's still a very small amount of members here that have had this happen, and would not deter me from considering another Outback.


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

We noticed a lot of this wrinkling and shrinking on our camping trip over the weekend. We are no longer under warranty, though. Are we out of luck? I guess it's worth a call to the dealer.

Jessica


----------



## sia (Jul 7, 2007)

See I have an older used liteway outback and I have NO problems at all on any of the cabinets. I have heard the old saying to buy a used camper because all the kinks are already worked out. At least three of my friends have brand new campers, (all different brands) and they are in the repair shop a ot. Knock on wood, I have had no real problems yet. Hopefully keystone checks this website often. Those cabinets are not good for business.


----------



## xtrekker (Nov 5, 2007)

Hello all! First post.









I was interested in this topic and just decided to add my input. We own a 2006 Sydney 30RLS which we purchased new in Sept '05. We have the same problems with the cabinetry. Although we don't have the foil coming off in sheets, it is wrinkled and shrunken on just about every piece of cabinetry in the unit. I asked the dealer about it when it was in for other problems, and he flat out said there was nothing they could do about it. He said they could get heat and an iron on it, but it would not fix the problem. He also said Keystone would not replace cabinetry for it. At the time, it was under warranty. That response was disappointing to say the least, but to be honest I felt it was pretty much par for the course considering the plethora of other problems I've experienced. So now we just watch the problem grow worse and worse in the Texas heat.

I'll post a note about the other problems...it's worth a read.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

xtrekker said:


> Hello all! First post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you contact Keystone about this problem while it was under warranty or just take your dealers word for it?

I just went and read your other post about your trailer. OUCH! I think you may be right about the FEMA slapped together and then sent to you as a replacement. I'm surprised you got a replacement to begin with. Other people have had similar leak issues and I don't remember anyone getting a replacement. Sorry to hear about your issues.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sounds like the dealer is the bigger problem. I had 2 panels replaced under warranty that were crinkling.

John


----------



## Horacio (Oct 3, 2007)

Hello







I am a cabinet installer and thats one of the down side of the outback the cabinets are made with foil doors but the box its cover by adhesive paper .They build the box ,they cover it whit the paper and then add the doors to it, when we store it, the heat will work on the adhesive ,also if they apply the paper and the wood was not clean on time will peel.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Has anyone heard back from Hillacious about the status of his cabinets?


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

My father has a 2001 class A Georgie boy motorhome and it has the same foil white cabinets as the Outback. His cabinets have the same exact problem and get worse over time. My cabinet foil is already starting to shrink and bubble also. This is not only a Outback problem and I think everyone that owns these types of cabinets is in for the same thing over time.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

We had a few minor issues with the cabinets. Nothing like what you have. Good luck on your repairs, it looks like it might take awhile to get that resolved.


----------

